# what is the icd-9



## BFAITHFUL (Jan 3, 2010)

what is the icd-9 for ptosis of eyebrow?  (not eyelid)


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Jan 3, 2010)

I forgot to mention report also states it's (traumatic ptosis of eyebrow)  the muscle is being repaired to correct the ptosis of eyebrow


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jan 3, 2010)

374.30


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Jan 4, 2010)

but isn't that for ptosis of eyelid not eyebrow?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jan 4, 2010)

This is what coding clinic has to say:

	Eyelid blepharoptosis and brow ptosis 
******Coding Clinic, Second Quarter 1996 Page: 11 Effective with discharges: May 1, 1996  


Question: 

A 66-year-old female is admitted for surgical treatment of bilateral eyelid blepharoptosis and severe right brow ptosis. The patient presents with a history of pruritus of both upper eyelids, severe ptosis, and visual impairment. A visual field study confirmed the presence of visual field loss in the superior and superolateral visual fields. She also has marked ptosis of the right eyebrow with the right eyebrow displaced below the super orbital rim. The patient's right eyebrow was elevated to a more anatomical position and a bilateral upper blepharoplasty was performed. What are the appropriate diagnosis and procedure codes for this admission? 

Answer: 

Assign code 374.30, Ptosis of eyelid, unspecified, for the bilateral eyelid blepharoptosis. Assign code 08.87, Upper eyelid rhytidectomy, for the brow lift, and code 08.70, Reconstruction of eyelid, not otherwise specified, may be assigned twice for the bilateral blepharoplasties. 




©*Copyright 1984-2009, American Hospital Association ("AHA"), Chicago, Illinois. Reproduced with permission. No portion of this publication may be copied without the express, written consent of AHA.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Jan 4, 2010)

yes, but the documentation in the question does state patient had "blepharoptosis" which means ptosis of the eyelid ???


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm trying to find out when documentation doesn't state ptosis of eyelid but only of the eyebrow


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jan 4, 2010)

When I take it through 3M, it lists brow/eyelid. So, it could be either or. I haven't found anything any different. I've checked and all I can find is 374.30 whether it's brow or eyelid. Sorry, can't be more help.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 4, 2010)

Unless this is an acute injury I would go for acquired deformity of the face which is 738.19 with a late effect code say maybe 908.6.  Without more information that is a good as I can get.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks you guys, looking thru the past comments on this forum, someone suggested using 701.8.  What do you guys think of this?


----------



## aboyd1984@gmail.com (Jan 24, 2013)

This is what I use for brow ptosis, 701.8.  As this is other specified hypertrophic and atrophic conditions of the skin.  If you go to the index hypertrophy, eyelid is listed there as well with 374.30 so I just used the "other" instead of unspecified skin since the site of the ptosis is listed.

Amanda Boyd, CPC, CPC-H


----------

